# Pipe thread ?



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

K2 said:


> 110.15?


 only when a grrounded conductor is present or did that change


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

years ago nipples were used between boxes and had to be bonded


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

ampman said:


> years ago nipples were used between boxes and had to be bonded


I think they still do when they are over a certain size. I use a bond bushing for the nipple between the meter can and the panel.


----------

